# Aviation Industry Ditching Hydrogen... Again?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

While hydrogen -- even in cryogenic state -- is three times more efficient than oil, it's also four times bulkier, making designing a working jetliner around it a daunting task.

More...


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

No wonder here on my part. Hydrogen is a poor fuel choice for any application other than space craft. A hydrogen economy is a false economy


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I am sick of hearing about Hydrogen....it sounds like a wonderful sci fi pie in the sky technology until one does just a tad bit of research and finds out how hard it is to actually make hydrogen.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

*sigh* more vaporware.

I doubt airbus could even afford to build a plane that looked like that, let alone one that was powered on hydrogen. Concept vehicles - does anyone still take them seriously? Are investors really that easily taken?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe someday they'll invent "metallic hydrogen" (what science fiction book was that from?). Superconducting at room temperature, 50 times more dense than liquid hydrogen.

Oh, and it only takes a black hole to make it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

What have you been reading? LMAO


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

PhantomPholly said:


> Maybe someday they'll invent "metallic hydrogen" (what science fiction book was that from?). Superconducting at room temperature, 50 times more dense than liquid hydrogen.
> 
> Oh, and it only takes a black hole to make it.


You really need to quit watching MSNBC


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunking said:


> You really need to quit watching MSNBC


You know I believe the center of Jupiter and Saturn have metallic hydrogen at the core of their planets. Maybe you could mine it?


----------

